
Failures in mobile space cost Steve Ballmer half his bonus - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/30/failures_in_mobile_space_cost_steve_ballmer_half_his_bonus.html
======
devmonk
So what's the difference then? Slumming it in Bermuda vs. Boracay for holiday?

I think it is great when the high profile guy takes one for the team, but do
we really need to know? We all know Windows mobile ain't doing so hot now, but
it is better for MS that they've spent time in the space learning lessons.

~~~
theoneill
Not even that. His salary is rounding error compared to his net worth.

